

Seedcamp 2008 applications are open - paulsb
http://blog.seedcamp.com/2008/06/2008-applications-are-open.html

======
babul
Personally I think YC benefits from clearer leadership and vision. Its
simplicity is what makes it so strong. It is easier for people to
conceptualise and understand the model and the benefits they get.

People I speak to, even those who initially know nothing about YC or Seedcamp,
seem to understand how YC is led and works and its preference towards making
product-focused companies. They also appreciate how being on YC gets
insight/advice from many influential experienced people, such as pg and the
guest speakers, and (easier) access to funding at later stages.

The message Seedcamp sends is not as clear and most people I have spoken to
have a harder time understanding the model and the benefits Seedcamp offers
and compare it to traditional VC. I am usually asked about the funding model,
what they give, what they want, what are the benefits other than money, the
people behind it (as there seems to be a lot of them) etc. If there was more
transparency and a simpler message, it would be easier for them?

However, most of this can be attributed to awareness, and promotion as
Seedcamp certainly does not have the same awareness and hence profile as YC,
even in London, especially among the tech entrepreneurs and startups (or want
to be) I know. Hopefully, in the next few cycles Seedcamp will address some of
these issues.

------
shafqat
The major problem with Seedcamp is they don't have a product-focused,
developer-loving guy like PG. Its too much about the
business/marketing/lawyers etc. That's important, but they need to find a PG
equivalent who will get his/her hands dirty in the product and technology
aspects. I've given this feedback to some of the VCs who are involved with the
program.

BTW, the people behind the program, especially some of the VCs, are great. So
with a few tweaks, I think they are in good shape.

------
dottertrotter
Are people from the US allowed to apply?

~~~
rms
Yes, but I don't like your odds. There weren't any US founders in the last
seedcamp round.

------
dustineichler
I stopped reading at "€50K each in 5 teams for a 10% stake".

~~~
Tichy
Why? It seems to be much more money than YC offers? Although YC probably is
much more valuable overall.

